# John Deere 216 problem.



## Olliecm (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a 216. It runs great, and starts first tun of the key, doesn't smoke at all. As I said it run great but after about five minutes of running it gets hot and blows fire out of the muffler. What is the problem and what can I check?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Olliecm, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com your JD216 has a Kohler 341 engine. You can download an owner's manual and service manual for a 341 on the Kohler engines site. Links below.

Service Manual: http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf

Owner's Manual: http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_1346_c_all.pdf

First thing to do would be to remove the shroud/cover off the engine and clean debris from the cooling fins. Second thing to do set the timing using the service manual. Third, check the rocker to valve gap clearance using the service manual for guidance. Fourth, check the carburetor for running too lean.


----------



## Olliecm (Nov 7, 2017)

Mine didn't come with any side panels. Could that be the issue?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The shroud/cover I was referring to is the sheet metal cover that is attached to the engine, covering the cooling fins on the cylinder and head. Cooling air is forced through the fins by the flywheel blower. The cooling fins can become plugged with debris from mowing operations and cause the engine to overheat. This is supposed to be done every 50 hours of operation. It is a fairly easy job.


----------



## Olliecm (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok. Mine is missing the side panels on the hood

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK, if you are concerned about the missing side panels, ebay has a good selection of side panels for sale.


----------



## Olliecm (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you for your help with my problem, today I got a chance to pull the mower into the garage, and I noticed that there is a puff of smoke coming from under the muffler when I rev the engine. I am kind of thinking there may be a crack in the exhaust somewhere. Unfortunately it has turned winter here and I got cold before I could get much farther. Is that a common problem and would that cause what I have described? Also can I get transaxle seals mine is leaking?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If it is just a leak in the exhaust pipe, exhaust gasket, or muffler, this should not be your problem. You will have to determine where the leak is. If it is coming from the head, head gasket, or block....then you have a problem.

Your JD dealer should be able to provide transaxle seals.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's blowing fire out of the muffler,the carb could be set rich,or the float too high,letting fuel "pool" in the muffler, OR,the muffler could be "blown out"inside,causing a lean condition.
So, while you're checking the things that sixbales mentioned,check those,also.
Missing side panels,on the hood,won't hurt it,...missing the engine's cooling shroud,will cause overheating.


----------



## Olliecm (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks I am going to check those.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

